# Villa - western expat - commute to Mussafah



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi all

I'm relocating from the Dubai board! 

My wife and I have been in Dubai since August last year, living on Palm Jumeirah.

We're looking for a pleasant area to live in Abu Dhabi with suitable amenities (shops, cafes, pool, gym), and commutable to Mussafah (I work in the south-west corner). No kids yet, so school run not a consideration. I'm from UK, my wife is from Ukraine (fluent English), so we're looking for a cosmopolitan expat community.

My budget is up to around AED200k, and ideally we're looking for a 3-bed villa.

I've heard that the following areas are worth consideration, but I'd be grateful for any comments on these areas or any others:


Golf Gardens (nice but perhaps a 20-30k stretch on my budget)
Sas Al Naheel just south of the golf club
Raha Gardens (I've heard it's a bit cramped)
Mangrove Village / Officers City
Also, does anyone care to recommend any Estate Agents (Realtors) who look after such suitable areas, or is Dubizzle the recommended way to go?

Many thanks in advance.
Lamp


----------

